# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  How to get rid of feeling extremely tired on Test E?

## sxxen

I'm on Test E 500mg per week. I'm in the first 3 weeks and I feel VERY tired all the time. Someone on here told me I would, and sure enough it came!

If I had known I would feel like this, I would probably not have taken it and went with Test P. I'm very tired all the time and it's messing up my productivity. 

Any solutions? 

Thanks

----------


## chuckt12345

should come out of it soon

----------


## cantbetouched

.......................

----------


## sxxen

> should come out of it soon


Yeah, but I was wondering if there way a way to skip this whole phase of feeling tired because you don't have any test in your system at all. I know Prop is one alternative, but is there anything else besides that? And how would I dose the prop?

Week 1-12 500mg Test E (two shots)
Week 1-4 50mg EOD of Test Prop? 

Thanks

----------


## MR-FQ320

I'm on prop and I feel tired all the time what is this due to ? Oestrogen ?

----------


## dec11

> I'm on prop and I feel tired all the time what is this due to ? Oestrogen ?


quite posible

----------


## MR-FQ320

I have adex on hand, should I do 0.5 mg EOD to see what effect it has ?

----------


## chuckt12345

you should have test in your system,, 3 wks of e and you should be feeling increase sex drive etc.

----------


## sxxen

That's weird. First two weeks I was fine, 3rd week it felt like I crashed. Weird, eh?

----------


## dec11

> That's weird. First two weeks I was fine, 3rd week it felt like I crashed. Weird, eh?


estro rising does that to me, i get good fast rise in gains and then it levels due to estro getting too high and i just seem to hit limbo land. i used to just use nolva for gyno signs, i recently went on adex, 2wks later im as strong as a bull and have gone up 8lbs dry

----------


## dec11

> I have adex on hand, should I do 0.5 mg EOD to see what effect it has ?


i did and would recommend it, gains have started coming fast again on this cycle, i had stagnated halfway through.

have you itchy/sore nips at all?

----------


## sxxen

> estro rising does that to me, i get good fast rise in gains and then it levels due to estro getting too high and i just seem to hit limbo land. i used to just use nolva for gyno signs, i recently went on adex, 2wks later im as strong as a bull and have gone up 8lbs dry


I don't have any symptoms of sides. Should I start taking Aromasin 12.5mg EOD?

----------


## dec11

> I don't have any symptoms of sides. Should I start taking Aromasin 12.5mg EOD?


id always get sore nips as an indication its getting up there, hard to say mate tbh

----------


## PitMaster

> estro rising does that to me, i get good fast rise in gains and then it levels due to estro getting too high and i just seem to hit limbo land. i used to just use nolva for gyno signs, i recently went on adex, *2wks later im as strong as a bull and have gone up 8lbs dry*


 

Nice

----------


## 27300man

> I'm on Test E 500mg per week. I'm in the first 3 weeks and I feel VERY tired all the time. Someone on here told me I would, and sure enough it came!
> 
> If I had known I would feel like this, I would probably not have taken it and went with Test P. I'm very tired all the time and it's messing up my productivity. 
> 
> Any solutions? 
> 
> Thanks


I'm on 8th week of E and I feel the same way bro. This sucks!

----------


## Times Roman

interesting.

I've never experienced those sides....

----------


## MR-FQ320

> i did and would recommend it, gains have started coming fast again on this cycle, i had stagnated halfway through.
> 
> have you itchy/sore nips at all?


Now you mention it and i've had a tweek, yeah they're a bit delicate, ill jump straight on the adex .5mg EOD, thanks bro

----------


## weezer

I just finished my cycle o f test c 500 mg/week for 12 weeks.with dbol kick start.I was tired a lot during the first month too.Started using adex.5mg eod. It did help but didnt completely solve the problem of being lethargic

----------


## dec11

> Now you mention it and i've had a tweek, yeah they're a bit delicate, ill jump straight on the adex .5mg EOD, thanks bro


yeah, a sure sign its starting to get up there mate

----------


## Bonaparte

There's no reason why a sane dose of test should make you lethargic. If anything, it should have the opposite effect, since the male body relies heavily on testosterone for energy and well-being. Your other hormones must be out of whack, or you just aren't getting proper sleep (so essentially overtraining). Are you using an oral?

----------


## vtach12

I too have had many periods of being lethargic while being on test/ deca . In fact I never had the superman feeling, gains were slow but steady. I know the gear was good as I have a script at the local drug store.

----------


## cb714

I've been getting a little tired myself but I think it's from the lack of sleep. I hit the gym around 9pm, get home by 11pm... by the time Im in bed its 11:30 and I wake up at 6:30am.

----------


## MR-FQ320

^^^^^ your not getting enough sleep, I'm sleeping nine hours a night and still wake up tired.

----------


## cb714

^^^^^ tell me about it bro. It sucks. I have no choice though. My schedule is a bitch. It's either work out late or get up earlier and work out in the morning. Im not a morning person so Im stuck with night workouts.

----------


## sxxen

> There's no reason why a sane dose of test should make you lethargic. If anything, it should have the opposite effect, since the male body relies heavily on testosterone for energy and well-being. Your other hormones must be out of whack, or you just aren't getting proper sleep (so essentially overtraining). Are you using an oral?


Yeah, I'm doing 40mg of Dianabol with it. I get good rest and I train hard, but I don't think I'm over-training.

----------


## Bulkn

> Yeah, I'm doing 40mg of *Dianabol* with it. I get good rest and I train hard, but I don't think I'm over-training.


There's your answer, I felt like sh!t on 40mg. Only taking 20mg now and still feel a bit tired.

----------


## Relentless25

Im also planning on running a 10 week cycle of test e at 500 mg per week. Is there anything I can add to my cycle to prevent this from happening?

----------


## sxxen

> There's your answer, I felt like sh!t on 40mg. Only taking 20mg now and still feel a bit tired.


Do you know what causes this?

----------


## sxxen

**** this, doing test prop in the beginning next time ... this crap is unbearable.

----------


## dec11

drop tht dbol to 20mgs, it made me feel shitty anything above 30mgs. last time i used it id good gains off 20mgs pd

----------


## sxxen

yeah, i took 10mg this morning and will take another 10mg in the night time. Hopefully it will make it better. I'm wondering if it's the elevated estrogen levels.

----------


## weezer

> drop tht dbol to 20mgs, it made me feel shitty anything above 30mgs. last time i used it id good gains off 20mgs pd


This could be the reason i felt lethargic on cycle also was running my dbol at 40mg. I was under the impression 40 mg was a fairly common dose

----------


## Bonaparte

> This could be the reason i felt lethargic on cycle also was running my dbol at 40mg. I was under the impression 40 mg was a fairly common dose


It doesn't matter. Orals can cause lethargy, which is one more reason why I don't like them.

----------


## Bonaparte

> Yeah, I'm doing *40mg of Dianabol with it.* I get good rest and I train hard, but I don't think I'm over-training.


God, I ****ing amaze myself sometimes.
OP, how did Dbol not seem worth mentioning originally?

----------


## joelieo123

try sleeping more, its the best way to grow. Its hard sometimes to sleep on test. just crasnk up the a/c.

----------


## sxxen

I thought I actually mentioned the Dbol . 

What makes orals have a lethargic feeling?

----------


## Gi812Many

Yah im lucky, I don't feel this way? I actually feel incredible....Im finishing up week 2 as week speak, Test E 500/ wkly Tren E 500/ wkly and 600mgs EQ/ wkly. Another thing that is common in this industry is cutting product. Not uncommon for even compound pharmacies to cut their product upwards of 60% (250mg per ML only being 100mg per ML). Know it because ive got a buddy who runs one here in FL. Suppose your only way your going to truly know whats in your product is by mixing or having someone mix it yourself  :Wink: ))))))

----------


## jupiterak

I've been on trt for a few months now and started feeling worn out and tired in the later afternoons. I sleep 8+ hours a night and still needed a nap at times. I've been taking test c 250 weekly, hcg , and 12.5 aromasin eod. After reading how it's recommended to give blood because of high rbc, I gave it a try. Donated one pint to the blood bank last week and took it easy that day. Since then I feel refreshed and have lots of energy now. No fatigue or being tired.

----------


## Bonaparte

> I thought I actually mentioned the Dbol . 
> 
> What makes orals have a lethargic feeling?


There can be a few reasons. 
It throws off your electrolyte imbalance, decreases cellular respiration, taxes the liver, increases BP and causes water retention, increases estrogen, increases anabolism and boosts IGF-1 levels (remember that HGH often causes drowsiness)etc...or maybe your body just sometimes doesn't know how to deal with a hormone that it doesn't naturally produce, so weird shit happens.

----------


## dec11

> This could be the reason i felt lethargic on cycle also was running my dbol at 40mg. I was under the impression 40 mg was a fairly common dose


 yep, i was tiptop on 20mgs dbol , it gave good strength to compliment the other gear i was on, all the good and no shitty sides

----------


## xpteam50

Im doing a similar stack 1cc sust, 1cc deca , 30mg dbol daily.
Im getting very exausted during the day. I sleep 8+ hrs a nite, ive increased carbs, yet im still more tired than i was when i was a natty.
Whats your thoughts. I shot up 3 days ago. 
Should i wait, if so how long.
Thanks 




> Yeah, I'm doing 40mg of Dianabol with it. I get good rest and I train hard, but I don't think I'm over-training.

----------


## xpteam50

Im Taking dbol also 30 mg daily and I have had the extreme tiredness side effect but the ones I have are capsules which are powder is there a way to split out capsules (take half of it out?
Ill drop it to 20mg, ill just buy smaller capsules.

Ill post my results after fellas.



> drop tht dbol to 20mgs, it made me feel shitty anything above 30mgs. last time i used it id good gains off 20mgs pd

----------

